# Fruit



## Dracan (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi. I've been diagnosed with SIBO, and am hearing mixed info about fruit. From what I've read, I should be avoiding fruit because fructose is a complex sugar that won't get absorbed by the body before it reaches the small intestine. Is this correct? Are there any fruits that don't contain fructose?Thanks for any info,- Dan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fructose is a simple sugar.Some people won't absorb fructose well. It is absorbed best when it is in a 1:1 ratio with glucose (in table sugar, for instance).http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp#T042601 the "most kind to the intestines" listed here usually have the best glucose to fructose ratio.If you do not absorb fructose well the normal bacteria in the colon can be a problem. It is not just an SIBO thing. Problems with fructose do not require SIBO to cause symptoms.I can't recall the exact location of sugar absorption, but fructose and glucose are absorbed in the same location because fructose absorption is aided by glucose absorption. That can't work if one is in one location and one is in the other, the receptors are together.K.


----------



## Dracan (Sep 7, 2006)

That's great news!







I've been avoiding fruit for a while now. It did actually make quite a difference, but I was also drinking fruit juices too (which probably did have some of the 'bad' fruits mentioned in your link).


----------

